# China lands on the dark side of the Moon



## Alexa (Jan 4, 2019)

And China makes history by landing on the far side of the Moon with Chang’e-4 spacecraft. 

Chinese probe lands on the far side of the moon, sends back first picture


----------



## Ned Marcus (Jan 4, 2019)

Which gives me plenty of ideas for stories of intrigue and the exploitation of space.


----------



## Alexa (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi Ned and welcome to the Chrons !

We had plenty of stories with Martians, but none from the Moon.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jan 5, 2019)

Eibonvale Press are currently asking (from Feb 1) for lunar short story submissions.


----------



## Alexa (Jan 5, 2019)

It's about time. 

From a practical point of view, it should be easier to install a human habitate on the Moon. If astronauts can survive a few months on the International Space Station, they can do it on the Moon too. Chinese are crazy (read smart) enough to try something and take the lead.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 15, 2019)

More images from Chang'e-4: China Moon probes take snaps of each other


----------



## J Riff (Jan 15, 2019)

heh


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jan 15, 2019)

Alexa said:


> It's about time.
> 
> From a practical point of view, it should be easier to install a human habitate on the Moon. If astronauts can survive a few months on the International Space Station, they can do it on the Moon too. Chinese are crazy (read smart) enough to try something and take the lead.


It's a wasteland and a dead end. 

Researching how to survive on the space station is more important because that is more like interplanetary travel, something we are going to have to do a lot in order to get somewhere interesting.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 15, 2019)

And now they're growing stuff on the Moon: Cottoning on: Chinese seed sprouts on moon


----------



## Alexa (Jan 16, 2019)

Venusian Broon said:


> It's a wasteland and a dead end.
> 
> Researching how to survive on the space station is more important because that is more like interplanetary travel, something we are going to have to do a lot in order to get somewhere interesting.



From what I read so far, it will be easier to have a human habitat on the Moon and send astronauts in outer space from the Moon. It won't be easy. The Moon is a huge empty rock right now. Well, maybe this will change in the future. Chinese managed to have a cotton sprout already.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 16, 2019)

Alexa said:


> Hi Ned and welcome to the Chrons !
> 
> We had plenty of stories with Martians, but none from the Moon.


You seem to have forgotten this documentary film. 





​And this album






​


----------



## Alexa (Jan 16, 2019)

Nah. I don't think the Moon will be ever populated like the Earth. And whatever the Moon hides on its dark side right now, Chinese found it/them first. 
I prefer Queen.


----------

